# Advice please Ford Shadow Black Mica paint



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking for some advice on the options to treat new Ford black mica car. I'd like a product that offers a good compromise of protection for a reasonable amount of time but also makes the most of the new black mica paint finish.

In the past I've used products such as Collinite 476 and don't have any issues with application or removal for this type of product. This time I was considering Collinite 915 which is supposed to work better on dark cars or Fusso dark. I'm not sure how different these products are or what difference there will be in the appearance between the two when applied. I see mention of terms like "warm" and "depth" to describe 915 and "glossy" or "bright" for Fusso. I'm not sure what this means in reality. 

Thanks.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I will say this, one of THE worst paints I have worked on. Grab yourself a product/set of products thats easy to use and fills well is my absolute best advice. Fusso, prima amigo topped with something, maybe black fire kit. All easy to use, all work well at filling and being slick


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Am sure he's made up he bought that car now Matt:lol::lol:


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

stangalang said:


> I will say this, one of THE worst paints I have worked on. Grab yourself a product/set of products thats easy to use and fills well is my absolute best advice. Fusso, prima amigo topped with something, maybe black fire kit. All easy to use, all work well at filling and being slick


Thanks. What do you think makes it so bad to work on ?


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

chongo said:


> Am sure he's made up he bought that car now Matt:lol::lol:


Lol - Don't worry my previous car was also this colour and I know it can be challenging.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish with their Finis wax - the CP fills well and gives a nice slick surface which makes for easy application of the wax. Finis gives a nice rich look and lasts well, especially if you give two coats from the off. Or you could go with Double Speed-Wax for more flake pop and a sharper, more reflective look.


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish with their Finis wax - the CP fills well and gives a nice slick surface which makes for easy application of the wax. Finis gives a nice rich look and lasts well, especially if you give two coats from the off. Or you could go with Double Speed-Wax for more flake pop and a sharper, more reflective look.


Cheers. I haven't got the car yet but I'm hoping I've got a reasonably good starting point as it's brand new with recent build date so hasn't been standing around.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

avi66 said:


> Thanks. What do you think makes it so bad to work on ?


Hates to be polished, even the softest microfibres will Marr the paint, solvents all effect the finish. Its very picky. And I was unfortunate enough to get one that had been "repaired" at the dealership so took tons of work just get an acceptable finish due to all the above. It looks absolutely stunning when done, just very difficult to deal with. Certainly done by hand with polymer type products will make your ride an awful lot easier


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

stangalang said:


> Hates to be polished, even the softest microfibres will Marr the paint, solvents all effect the finish. Its very picky. And I was unfortunate enough to get one that had been "repaired" at the dealership so took tons of work just get an acceptable finish due to all the above. It looks absolutely stunning when done, just very difficult to deal with. Certainly done by hand with polymer type products will make your ride an awful lot easier


Thanks. Is that down to the softness (?) of the clear coat Ford use in general or just a poor repair job?

Excuse my ignorance but what's polymer type product. 

Any advice on what to or not to use clean the car before after wax/sealant on this type of paint?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

All the characteristics described are a result of the clearcoat since that is the outermost layer of the paint. My guess is that the repair may have meant that some panels, in addition to being problematic may also have been inconsistent, which makes polishing that much more challenging.

My guess is that polymer products in this context means polymer glazes / fine polishes like Prima Amigo or similar ie their main purpose is not to be abrasive but to improve gloss and give a foundation for an LSP.

Washing the car is no different to any other, I would just be very careful to do a thorough pre-wash to ensure the most possible dirt is removed in a touchless fashion, then usual washing procedures apply.


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

steelghost said:


> All the characteristics described are a result of the clearcoat since that is the outermost layer of the paint. My guess is that the repair may have meant that some panels, in addition to being problematic may also have been inconsistent, which makes polishing that much more challenging.
> 
> My guess is that polymer products in this context means polymer glazes / fine polishes like Prima Amigo or similar ie their main purpose is not to be abrasive but to improve gloss and give a foundation for an LSP.
> 
> Washing the car is no different to any other, I would just be very careful to do a thorough pre-wash to ensure the most possible dirt is removed in a touchless fashion, then usual washing procedures apply.


Thank you.

Is it correct to assume Prima Amigo is similar to PB's Black Hole ? I'm a bit confused about what can and can't be applied to the paint before some products such as Fusso Coat. Does applying a glaze cause issue with applying a sealant after ?

Sorry for so many questions but this is new to me.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, I agree it's a pain of a colour. 

The paint is soft, so will show every defect. 

It's a colour that when polishing it will get worse before it gets better. 

It's just a shame that ford are phasing out panther black


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I have a shadow black ST3 focus, ill be correcting the paint in the next month as it looks like its lived in a car wash and its only done 9000miles, makes me feel sick every time i wash it


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

dazzlers82 said:


> I have a shadow black ST3 focus, ill be correcting the paint in the next month as it looks like its lived in a car wash and its only done 9000miles, makes me feel sick every time i wash it


What sealant/wax protection have you been using ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

avi66 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is it correct to assume Prima Amigo is similar to PB's Black Hole ? I'm a bit confused about what can and can't be applied to the paint before some products such as Fusso Coat. Does applying a glaze cause issue with applying a sealant after ?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but this is new to me.


They are both glazes, in as much as they are designed to hide minor paint imperfections and boost gloss. However there are many different ways to formulate a glaze, so I don't know how much they share beyond their basic purpose.

In short however, oily glazes (which are essentially "glazing oils" plus a small amount of kaolin clay) will ruin bonding of most sealants, but will allow waxes to bond without too much reduction in durability.

There are also non-oily glazes and various resin polishes (eg AG SRP, Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish) which will take a sealant on top without too much bother.

Unfortunately I've not used Amigo, Black Hole or Fusso so I'm speaking strictly in the general case here.

My recommendation for your paint remains as my post above ie BH Cleanser Polish and Double Speed-Wax. Cleanser Polish is very easy to apply and buff off, and leaves a nice slick protective layer to apply your wax to, as well as filling any minor imperfections (which given how soft this paint apparently is, it's almost inevitable you'll have some).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

avi66 said:


> Thanks. Is that down to the softness (?) of the clear coat Ford use in general or just a poor repair job?
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what's polymer type product.
> 
> Any advice on what to or not to use clean the car before after wax/sealant on this type of paint?


The softness yes. The repairs were hideous, and the paint is a very soft clear so responds badly. Its just a pain.

Polymer type product is a polymer based product, like the ones I initially listed. They all work well on. soft paints and look great on black. Very reliable


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

avi66 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is it correct to assume Prima Amigo is similar to PB's Black Hole ? I'm a bit confused about what can and can't be applied to the paint before some products such as Fusso Coat. Does applying a glaze cause issue with applying a sealant after ?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but this is new to me.


Fusso fills very well so you wont need a glaze. But it isn't as easy on and off as some of the others mentioned, but it lasts longer. So its a choice to make. But if you use fusso, let it do the filling


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

If you have got an extremely soft clear coat than get it as perfect as you can and than put a ceramic coating on it which will be a lot more durable (24-36 months depends on which one you go for and how you look after it) than sealants or waxes. And you still can put waxes on top of it if you like doing it!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

avi66 said:


> What sealant/wax protection have you been using ?


I have not as of yet as only picked the car up 3 weeks ago, but planning on a few days soon to get it sorted as the paint is terrible


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

dazzlers82 said:


> I have not as of yet as only picked the car up 3 weeks ago, but planning on a few days soon to get it sorted as the paint is terrible


Thanks. Hope it gets sorted.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

avi66 said:


> Thanks. Hope it gets sorted.


it will be fine ill machine it and put it right over the next month fingerss crossed:buffer:


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

alfa.rbt said:


> If you have got an extremely soft clear coat than get it as perfect as you can and than put a ceramic coating on it which will be a lot more durable (24-36 months depends on which one you go for and how you look after it) than sealants or waxes. And you still can put waxes on top of it if you like doing it!


Thank you.

Do ceramic coatings require specialist prep or application conditions ?

I don't have any polishing power tools or anywhere indoor to keep the car whilst applying anything.


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

stangalang said:


> Fusso fills very well so you wont need a glaze. But it isn't as easy on and off as some of the others mentioned, but it lasts longer. So its a choice to make. But if you use fusso, let it do the filling


Thank you.

I've read some posts about Fusso Coat 12 leaving darker patches on the paintwork. Have you experienced this or is it due to poor application technique such as applying too thick, leaving to long/not long enough etc.

I like the sound of Fusso Coat 12 in terms of protection but I'm a bit concerned if it's hard to apply without causing issues. Are there any other product with similar characteristics in terms of protection worth considering that may be easier to apply ?

Is Kamikaze ISM or Miyabi coat (not sure about the difference) a similar product and would you suggest this as a possible alternative ?


----------



## avi66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Another quick question. What pre treatment non abrasive cleaners are the best option to use pre applying something like Fusso Coat 12 or other sealants ?

I was looking at DoDo lime Prime Lite cleaner as an option for soft paint but it appears to contain oil is this still ok ?


----------

